# Normais climatológicas do continente, açores e madeira



## babuja (25 Ago 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

antes de mais parabéns por este ponto de encontro e partilha de informação.
Estou à procura da publicação ou dos dados constantes desta sobre NORMAIS CLIMATOLÓGICAS DO CONTINENTE, AÇORES E MADEIRA...onde posso encontrar!? Alguma tem esta info em pdf que possa fazer o favor de me enviar?
Cmpr,
T


----------



## HotSpot (25 Ago 2008 às 10:26)

Podes encontrar no site do IM.

www.meteo.pt


----------



## babuja (25 Ago 2008 às 14:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Podes encontrar no site do IM.
> 
> www.meteo.pt



Já encontrei alguma coisa mas já percebi que o melhor é adquirir algumas publicações...entretanto tenho urgência em reunir a seguinte informação:

Preferencialmente valor médios horários mensais das temperaturas de bolbo seco e bolbo húmido de Lisboa;

ou em alternativa, os valores  máximos e mínimos mensais da temp. de bolbo seco e bolbo húmido...onde posso conseguir esta informação!?

Alguma base de dados ou estação meteoroloica que possa fornecer esses dados através da net ou alguma organização internacional?

Antecipadamente grato,
Cmpr,
T


----------



## babuja (3 Set 2008 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

Pelo que percebi as normais climatologicas para as cerca de 80 estações são estimadas com base em modelos matemáticos. Para Lx estes dados são efectivamente registados. 

Agradeço o V/ esclarecimento para a seguinte questão:

O que são as médias das máximas e médias das mínimas, bem como as mínimas e as máximas.

Antecipadamente grato.
Cmpr,
T


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 12:03)

babuja disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Pelo que percebi as normais climatologicas para as cerca de 80 estações são estimadas com base em modelos matemáticos. Para Lx estes dados são efectivamente registados.
> 
> ...



Bom dia babuja.

As normais climáticas que encontras nas estações no IM, não são valores estimados. São sim valores observados por várias estações distribuídas ao longo do país, a partir das quais se reúnem dados horários/diários, a fim de se construírem normais climáticas. Para isso são precisos 30 anos seguidos de observações. Ou seja, para teres uma correcta normal climática do lugar onde vives, terias de fazer registos das temperaturas máximas e mínimas, (também de precipitação, velocidade do vento....), diárias ao longo de 30 anos. Daí as séries de 30 anos: 1961-1990, ou 1971-2000.

Agora, respondendo às tuas perguntas:

Supõe o seguinte:

Dia 1, Tmáx: 25,1ºC, Tmin: 14,3ºC
Dia 2, Tmáx: 27,4ºC, Tmin: 15,2ºC
Dia 3: Tmáx: 19,3ºC, Tmin: 13,2ºC.

A Tmáx corresponde ao valor da temperatura mais alto verificado. No caso do dia 1, a Tmáx foi 25,1ºC. Já o Tmin corresponde à temperatura mais baixa do dia, que no caso do dia 1 foi 14,3ºC.
Resumindo, no dia 1 a temperatura variou entre os 14,3ºC (temperatura mínima) e os 25,1ºC (temperatura máxima).

A média da temperatura máxima corresponde ao somatório das temperaturas máximas a dividir pelo número de dias. A média das temperaturas máximas desses três dias corresponde a: (25,1+27,4+19,3)/3 = 23,9ºC
O mesmo se faz para o cálculo da média das temperaturas mínimas.

Quando tratamos de normais climáticas, normalmente usamos a média das temperaturas máximas e mínimas mensais. Ou seja, é aquilo que fiz para estes três dias, mas alargado ao mês todo. Por exemplo, para Janeiro somarias todas as máximas dos 31 dias e dividirias por 31 (número de dias). Obterias a média das máximas desse mês.

Já a máxima do mês de Janeiro, corresponderia ao valor mais alto das máximas desse mês. A máxima daqueles três dias que supus são os 27,4ºC do dia 2.


----------



## babuja (4 Set 2008 às 14:58)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia babuja.
> 
> As normais climáticas que encontras nas estações no IM, não são valores estimados. São sim valores observados por várias estações distribuídas ao longo do país, a partir das quais se reúnem dados horários/diários, a fim de se construírem normais climáticas. Para isso são precisos 30 anos seguidos de observações. Ou seja, para teres uma correcta normal climática do lugar onde vives, terias de fazer registos das temperaturas máximas e mínimas, (também de precipitação, velocidade do vento....), diárias ao longo de 30 anos. Daí as séries de 30 anos: 1961-1990, ou 1971-2000.
> 
> ...



Obrigado André pelos esclarecimentos e pela rápida resposta.
Já agora...estou a trabalhar com valores horários, pelo que gostava também de perceber melhor a definição de amplitude térmica.
A amplitude térmica diária será dada por: Tmáx abs - Tmin abs (valores horários) ou Tmédia máx - Tmédia min ?


----------



## babuja (4 Set 2008 às 17:25)

Já agora, os dados que obtenho depois de trabalhados os dados horários para Lisboa Portela, 1961-1990:












quando comparo com estes valores observo uma divergência relativamente aos dados IM (abaixo apresentados)...que vos parece?











Acho as mínimas altas e as máximas baixas?? Porquê


----------



## psm (4 Set 2008 às 17:34)

A pergunta que fazes tem haver com que estações do ano?


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 17:51)

Os valores apresentados como Máx. abs. e Mín abs. não serão antes valores médios da Máx. abs. e da Mín abs.?


----------



## babuja (4 Set 2008 às 17:56)

psm disse:


> A pergunta que fazes tem haver com que estações do ano?



Não...Tem que ver com a divergência que observo quando comparo os valores mensais que resultam do tratamento que efectuei dos dados horários para o período 61-90  com os dados do IM...em especial para as máximas e mínimas!!

A minima horária que observo nos dados de que disponho, foi,  em Jan é de 4,1ºC...de acordo com o IM foi de -0,7ºC!!

Donde resulta esta divergência se estou a trabalhar com valor horários? ok, na verdade não são valores instantâneos, são valores médios, mas nem assim entendo esta divergência...agradeço alguém que possa esclarecer f.f.!!


----------



## babuja (4 Set 2008 às 18:02)

Dan disse:


> Os valores apresentados como Máx. abs. e Mín abs. não serão antes valores médios da Máx. abs. e da Mín abs.?



São valores horários...portanto são valores médios horários.
O valor que indico como mín abs é o valor mínimo horário registado no mês com base na análise das temperaturas horárias

Não acredito que exista uma divergência tão grande entre valores mínimos instantâneos e valores mínimos horários...


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 18:18)

babuja disse:


> São valores horários...portanto são valores médios horários.
> O valor que indico como mín abs é o valor mínimo horário registado no mês com base na análise das temperaturas horárias
> 
> Não acredito que exista uma divergência tão grande entre valores mínimos instantâneos e valores mínimos horários...



Existe uma grande diferença.

Por exemplo:

O mínimo absoluto do mês de Janeiro para a série 1961 / 1990 é o valor mais baixo registado em todos os meses de Janeiro durante esses 30 anos.

Se for a média do valor mínimo já nos referimos o valor médio do somatório dos valores minimos absolutos de Janeiro de 1931, 1932......até 1990.


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2008 às 02:56)

Olá Babuja!

Penso que seja exactamente aquilo que o *Dan* já explicou.

E até dou um exemplo mais claro para melhor perceber:

O valor para a "Maior Máxima" que tem para o mês de Agosto é de 36,0ºC.
De certeza absoluta que em 30 anos houveram dias mais quentes em Lisboa nesse mês. Não é incomum de todo, haver 2 ou 3 dias em Agosto com máximas de 38-39ºC em Lisboa. Da mesma forma há Agostos mais frescos. Este ano, por exemplo, a máxima mais alta não deve ter ido muito além dos 34ºC. 
Claro que em termos de médias, e ao final dos 30 anos, o valor de 36ºC é bem provável que seja a média dos valores máximos absolutos referentes a cada mês, tal como o Dan explicou.
E o mesmo para a temperatura mínima.

A amplitude térmica média diária da sua tabela, é a diferença entre a Máxima absoluta e a mínima absoluta do bolso seco.

A média horária, tanto do bolbo seco como do bolbo molhado não é mais do que a média da temperatura verificada num bolbo e noutro nas cerca de 720 ou 744 que um mês tem (24h diárias a multiplicar por 30 ou 31 dias).

Por fim, a humidade relativa média horária, e se não estou em erro, resulta de uma fórmula que relaciona a temperatura média horária do bolbo seco, com a temperatura média horária do bolbo molhado.
Isso tem a ver com os psicrómetros. Quanto maior a diferença entre a temperatura média horária do bolbo seco e o bolbo molhado, menor será a humidade relativa.

Por exemplo, se a diferença de temperatura não variar ao longo do tempo em ambos os bolbos, significa que o ar está saturado de água = humidade a 100%.


----------



## babuja (5 Set 2008 às 11:21)

ok, deve ser isso mesmo...esqueci-me que os valores com que estou a trabalhar, embora sejam valores horários, não deixam de ser valores médios para o periodo 1961-1990, daí que não coincidam com os valores máximos e mínimos instantâneos registados.

Agradeço os V/ esclarcimentos
Cmpr,
T


----------



## babuja (5 Set 2008 às 12:54)

Restam-me algumas dúvidas relativamente à amplitude térmica...como os dados que disponho são horários e o que pretendo é determinar a temperatura sol-ar horária, dada por Tsol-ar= tmax - (amplitude térmica x constante tabelada em ordem a tempo), poderei falar de amplitude termica horária ou apenas de amplitude diária?

E é dada por Tmax - Tmin ou pode ser dada por Tmédia max ou Tmédia mín? É que os resultados são substancialmente diferentes...

Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 15:34)

babuja disse:


> Restam-me algumas dúvidas relativamente à amplitude térmica...como os dados que disponho são horários e o que pretendo é determinar a temperatura sol-ar horária, dada por Tsol-ar= tmax - (amplitude térmica x constante tabelada em ordem a tempo), poderei falar de amplitude termica horária ou apenas de amplitude diária?
> 
> E é dada por Tmax - Tmin ou pode ser dada por Tmédia max ou Tmédia mín? É que os resultados são substancialmente diferentes...
> 
> Obrigado!



Segundo a primeira tabela, se subtrair o valor da temperatura máxima absoluta pela amplitude média horária, obtém o valor da temperatura mínima absoluta. Isto para o bolbo seco. Porque para o bolbo húmido essa razão não se verifica.
Ora, não sei que constante é essa que multiplica pela amplitude, mas de qualquer modo, não deverá ser uma amplitude térmica horária. A não ser que seja em módulo.
Se não repare: Imaginemos que às 1h estavam 10ºC, e às 2h estavam 9ºC.
A amplitude térmica horária é de -1ºC, ou 1ºC em módulo.
Pelos dados que dispõe não creio que consiga obter valores de amplitude média horária.
Quanto a valores de amplitude média diária, também não estou a ver como é que os obtém.

Até porque parece-me que a tabela 1 tem um erro.
Se os valores de amplitude térmica média horária resultam da diferença entre a temperatura máxima absoluta em bolbo seco e a temperatura mínima absoluta em bolso seco, então o termo "amplitude térmica média horária" é incorrecto, pois o que está lá é a "amplitude térmica absoluta mensal para o bolso seco".

Pelo menos é isso que eu percebo...


Em relação à segunda pergunta, a amplitude é sempre a diferença entre o valor máximo e o valor mínimo.
Resta saber que pretende uma amplitude térmica mensal, ou uma amplitude térmica média mensal.


----------



## babuja (9 Set 2008 às 14:25)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a primeira tabela, se subtrair o valor da temperatura máxima absoluta pela amplitude média horária, obtém o valor da temperatura mínima absoluta. Isto para o bolbo seco. Porque para o bolbo húmido essa razão não se verifica.
> Ora, não sei que constante é essa que multiplica pela amplitude, mas de qualquer modo, não deverá ser uma amplitude térmica horária. A não ser que seja em módulo.
> Se não repare: Imaginemos que às 1h estavam 10ºC, e às 2h estavam 9ºC.
> A amplitude térmica horária é de -1ºC, ou 1ºC em módulo.
> ...



Obrigado André...os valores que disponho são valores médios horários para o período 1961-1990 para as cerca de 8760 horas anuais.
O que preciso de determinar é a evolução média horária para as 8760 horas, pelo que rpeciso da amplitude térmica...o mais correcto talvez seja utilizar um valor médio mensal, e está resolvido o problema.



AnDré disse:


> Até porque parece-me que a tabela 1 tem um erro.
> Se os valores de amplitude térmica média horária resultam da diferença entre a temperatura máxima absoluta em bolbo seco e a temperatura mínima absoluta em bolso seco, então o termo "amplitude térmica média horária" é incorrecto, pois o que está lá é a "amplitude térmica absoluta mensal para o bolso seco
> Pelo menos é isso que eu percebo...



Concordo.


AnDré disse:


> Em relação à segunda pergunta, a amplitude é sempre a diferença entre o valor máximo e o valor mínimo.
> Resta saber que pretende uma amplitude térmica mensal, ou uma amplitude térmica média mensal.


Vou utilizar um valor da amplitude térmica média mensal!
Uma vez mais obrigado


----------

